# Post your awesomeness 10g or less nerdizzzle.



## AGUILAR3

a bit smaller than 10g but these are awesome examples of small low tech tanks.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=363465


----------



## Whiskey

How about this?

Front:
FrontView by Wiskey2727, on Flickr
Side:
SideView by Wiskey2727, on Flickr


----------



## Whiskey

Here is a bad and old shot of my 2 gallon:

IMG_1209FullResized by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

Whiskey


----------



## nonfucious




----------



## RWaters

"Post your awesomeness 10g or less nerdizzzle".

I'm sorry - I think I'm too old to understand this or even recognize it all as English. :icon_redf :smile:

Here's a picture of my Spec III anyway:










Did I get it right?


----------



## Neatfish

Don't worry It's a nerd thing and I don't even understand that.


----------



## MABJ

Yeah that's an awkward title. But each of the tanks in my sig are WAY under 10g.


----------



## rodstewart

My modest 6g ;-) Did a replant last week.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chrisinator

Cool picos!


----------



## Aplomado

Great work folks!!!


----------



## bitFUUL

4.12 gallons:









7.5 gallons:


----------



## svn2k

4 gallons


----------



## Whiskey

rodstewart said:


> My modest 6g ;-) Did a replant last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


There is something very striking about this one, I like it!

Whiskey


----------



## RWaters

Whiskey said:


> There is something very striking about this one, I like it!
> 
> Whiskey


Do you think it's sexy? Sorry - I couldn't help myself given the user name! :icon_mrgr


----------



## BuddhaBoy

Just redid mine today. Replaced the gravel with fluval shrimp substrate and put the mopani wood I mounted on tiles into the tank. Still waiting for my new co2 system to arrive. Should be interesting to see how the plants grow then.

The fish and shrimp seem to love it so far. Cloudy water should be better tomorrow.


----------



## Neatfish

I'll post pics of mine when I get it looking better.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Neatfish,

10 gal; no co2; 2X10 watt cfl


----------



## AquaAurora

bitFUUL said:


> 4.12 gallons:


Love this tank! You should update your journal for it with some recent pics. I've not been happy with my 7g aquatop most recently and am thinking of switching to low light plants in the fall when its safe to ship plants again.


----------



## Italionstallion888

8.7 bow


















10g


----------



## Neatfish

They all are looking good.


----------



## AutumnSun

Gorgeous tanks everyone! I just put water in my 7.5 today, I hope it turns out as nice as y'all's!


----------



## Charrr89

Jus rescaped... It's a bit bare... I don't have many low light plants. Gotta order..







it's like 5 gallons ??


----------



## KevinEdgar

Couple week old photo of my 10g


----------



## Dtran5

My 8.6 gallon. It's only a month old, so the plants haven't really filled out yet.


----------



## Katey

Took this video today of my ten gallon.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsSzAZyDv5w&list=UUZm6ZdDEMNmv-Nr_zlPBOiw :fish:


----------



## Neatfish

Here's a quick pic of my 10g.


----------



## Piscesplunder

My newish 5.5... Not up to par with yall. But its just getting started. Still trying to come up on some foreground plants i alike


----------



## Neatfish

I just started too. Waiting on plants to spread out.


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

Here's my 25L (6.6 gallon) Chi. Also waiting on plants to grow in some...


----------



## brandon429

1/2 gallon after displacement
both tanks 

the only electricity to this planted tank is the light, no heat no circ its so shallow it has plenty of o2 during the night phase, I run it mini open top under the canopy

this is dhg from petsmart, the gel pack

rooting in a week things are moving along, this tank is just over a week old

used flash to light up the root growth I've been feeding brighty k step 3 its what I had on hand

this is reef lighting, with actinic. I prefer it for planted tanks to me it makes the plants pop. The 10k portion of the light over a tank this small does enough


----------



## danstock

My DIY de-rimmed 10g tank. Still a work in progress, but aren't they always?






Journal is here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=485193&highlight=

roud:


----------



## Big O

*Yes!*



AquaAurora said:


> Love this tank! You should update your journal for it with some recent pics. I've not been happy with my 7g aquatop most recently and am thinking of switching to low light plants in the fall when its safe to ship plants again.


 this tank is phat!
love it!


----------



## walklong

Fluval Flora, 8 gal (gift from my wife) 6 days after start. My first go at planted.


----------



## Diana

Footprint of a 20, but with the front cut down it really holds about 10 gallons. 
Still planting.


----------



## Timmy!!

Those are some cool tanks! Now I need to re-do my 10g..


----------



## KevinEdgar

Here's a video of my 10g
http://youtu.be/E9YSd6DpWcw

brandon429, not gonna lie. From a first glance your tank looked pretty big haha.


----------



## Lucubration

Hey, cool that you're into planted picos now, brandon! Looks like a good start. Be interested to see how that hairgrass does - I never had luck with mine (no CO2).


----------



## brandon429

im not sure what to think of it...looks good so far but I know it will brown out and float off if not happy. moss carpets are the main component that was just a petsmart toss in lol thanks for checking out!
whats in my favor is the lighting and whats against me is the heat from the lighting. there is nothing par wrong with power compact light technology from the late 90s early 2000s, its a proven bulb which is why I reef and plant with the same 50 50 bulbs

there are other planted pico vid threads i did using 50 50 bulbs I really like they way they grow, just have to see if DHG is among the ones who do well under them its a 10k/actinic bulb the 10k portion being the helpful part


being so close to the tank its very bright so Ive shortened the light period to adapt them and to control heat

naturally when any algae shows up it will be instakill w peroxide during a tank drain, just like my reefs, so no worries there. bba/algae of any kind physically can not exist in a tank where its simply unallowed/ the plan

it is actually easier to run tiny tanks regarding algae battles because of the control we have over the water table in one fell swoop...i figure worst case if I lost that hg I can just fill in with undemanding mosses, some tree canopy plants are coming from ada wed (fissidens and some marsilea which I read is ok wo co2)
i do water changes every other day on this little tank while it cycles and I keep it well fertilized with ada stuff. i know there's cheaper ways but I just went with ada because it was something Ive wanted to try as a fert system.


----------



## Katey

I love everyones tanks! Always different, and unique!


----------



## loriinpd

Here's my Evolve8


----------



## KevinEdgar

my 10 as of yesterday


----------



## Neatfish

Quick pic.


----------



## brandon429

found juvenile badis













due to the scaling used it's hard to believe this is half gallon
the badis is zeroed in on a target, shrimp feed makes pods come out of substrate


----------



## clopez1

Here's my tank, still a work in progress, hoping to start EI dosing soon in hopes to get my dwarf sag to carpet.


----------



## Islandgaliam

10 gallon, one week old, plants transfered from 20g


----------



## Estima8tor

My 2.6 gallon spec 3. (Pics taken with crappy LG phone) 
My aquascaping isn't very creative I know, but I'm learning....



My Anubias was in full bloom yesterday and pearling from the bloom, pretty cool!


----------



## thefishnoob

Dang, all you guys with sexy tanks and I have bare bottomed 10gs with Java moss on tiles.


----------



## AutumnSun

The anubias bloom is very cool; congrats! I hope mine does that eventually.


----------



## Aquadawg

*Morning Light*

*3 1/2 Gallon Nano








*


----------



## Estima8tor

Aquadawg said:


> *3 1/2 Gallon Nano
> 
> View attachment 356017
> 
> *



That's beautiful Aquadawg, absolutely gorgeous tank.


----------



## AlbertoniO

*Fluval Chi*

Ladies and gents, nice tanks!

Here is my 25 liter Fluval Chi

Its about to be updated with a Finnex Fugeray and a new mini canister filter. The big plant floating in the back is awaiting the new filter. Have a nice piece of driftwood ready.

The HC in the foreground doesn't seem to want to do anything in my tank. Maybe the poor lighting? Should be a problem of the past once I rescape!

(not sure why I'm posting pictures sideways. Maybe because its taken with my iphone)


----------



## Patson

My 8 gallon


----------



## Sparklescale

This is my 2g jar. It is just starting to get some nice growth going and is still recovering from a algae attack from a month ago. The gourami is new and is undergoing parasite treatments. He was very thin and flashing badly when I got him, but, seems to be doing well now. Eats like a pig and will leap for squashed mosquitos...:icon_twis:hihi:


----------



## AquaAurora

AutumnSun said:


> The anubias bloom is very cool; congrats! I hope mine does that eventually.


Phosphorus ferts will help encourage blooms supposedly.



Patson said:


> My 8 gallon


Love that big mess fo moss on the back side!



Sparklescale said:


> This is my 2g jar. It is just starting to get some nice growth going and is still recovering from a algae attack from a month ago. The gourami is new and is undergoing parasite treatments. He was very thin and flashing badly when I got him, but, seems to be doing well now. Eats like a pig and will leap for squashed mosquitos...:icon_twis:hihi:


Dwarf gouramis need 10g *MINIMUM *tank, 2g is too small for them, please get it a larger home!


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L

60-f


----------



## Sparklescale

AquaAurora said:


> Dwarf gouramis need 10g *MINIMUM *tank, 2g is too small for them, please get it a larger home!


He's in quarantine. I have a 37 when he is ready.


----------



## Neatfish

Dwarf gourami don't really like them that was my first fish when I started this hobby little son a did nothing but bully the other fish around all day.


----------



## walklong

Here's my 8 gallon Flora Nano: 4 neon, 4 white cloud, 3 guppies, 1 oto, 2 ghost shrimp, 5 small ramshorn snails; watersprite, micro swords, baby tears. Pretty much stock kit except upgraded the light.


----------



## Neatfish

Freaking tank had a mini cycle after a w/c a few weeks back killed my gbr and half my neons and one of my bettas. I just finally got it stable again lost a bunch of fish in both my tanks. Lost all my fish in my front tank I'll be sure to test every w/c from now on.


----------



## atolylica

My 3 months old tank.


----------



## quark

Ada Mini-s 3.5 gallon, geeked out.


----------



## TECKSPEED

My ten gallon tank of about a year my tiger lotus just won't grow!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish

Probably re-scape my tank this weekend.


----------



## brandon429

Marimo balls as trimmed hedge or tree


----------



## GoodNamesTaken

My Fluval Spec iii shrimp tank.


----------



## Beetlejuice

My 6 gal cylinder tank (no filter)


----------



## Islandgaliam

Night time..10g


----------



## Aquadawg

4 Gallon


----------



## Neatfish

Here's my 10g now just getting everything stable again. It crashed a month back and killed half of my fish. It's a mess right now because I'm trying to get everything to grow again before I rescape.


----------



## Bruce6000

Here's my 10 Gallon, about two months old. It's in serious need of a hardscape. I just kinda started adding things incrementally. Next time I'll probably plan it better :hihi:

Aquadawg, love that 4G!


----------



## Neatfish

Thinking of doing something with the 1.5g.


----------



## Sparklescale

Here's an update of my 2g jar. This has been left alone mostly to just grow...and it has! It's a jungle in there! I do have the Fluval for water circulation and I am dosing glut and a micro/macro fert mix 1-2 times a week. The glut and ferts are mixed in and very diluted in a spray bottle and I just give it 2-3 short sprays when I dose it. Frog is doing well, too. I do harvest a handful of frogbit and duckweed and also mint from the top about every two weeks.


----------



## bluecat

Here's my divided ten for my two bettas. They are fighting a case of ich now though,


----------



## AquaAurora

7g cube

2-3g bubble bowl, >0.5 planted vase, and 2g cookie jar


----------



## Django

My 10 gallon up since 4/18/2012, dirt substrate since 8/2014.​


----------



## Bruce6000

That's a nice one kevin


----------



## Italionstallion888

Redid my 8.7g yesterday


















Working on the background


----------



## WestHaven

My ten gallon betta tank. It is planted with Water Sprite, Java Fern on the right-side driftwood, Red Myrio, and two small Crypts. There was some Hornwort that I have since removed. The filter has two Lucky Bamboo plants and a piece of Pothos. The substrate is flourite with a few root tabs. The filter is a Penguin 100.









Bobby the betta (named after my late grandpa).


----------



## Italionstallion888

I love the wood sticking out. That's a really nice and calm layout. We'll done westHaven


----------



## knm<><

Aquadawg said:


> 4 Gallon
> 
> View attachment 379226


This is really cool!


----------



## Neatfish

Need to clean it up.


----------



## bobfig

my 2 gallon cube housing about 13 pumpkin shrimp


----------



## atolylica




----------



## WestHaven

Italionstallion888 said:


> I love the wood sticking out. That's a really nice and calm layout. We'll done westHaven


Thank you. Today I added 4 Ramshorn snails to the tank to be the clean-up crew.


----------



## dusted

I just rescaped the tank added some plants and I may change out the dwarf sag down the road. I think its crypt mioya and tropica in the back.

5.5g


----------



## LynneS22

Current Solo 5 gallon;



Deep Blue 7.5, ember tetra, pygmy cories, celestial danios. (they are all hiding, the don't understand the red flashing light thingy on the camera.:wink


----------



## starfire12

Here are some of my tanks. First are my three 6.25 Arc tanks, then my betta jar I also have a five gallon meta frame tank. LynneS22 those are some great looking shrimp.


----------



## AquaAurora

Magically anti spilling sideways jar! Is that the 2g anchro cookie jar? I also see the antique style metal framed tanks behind it.
Lovely arc btw (I want one of those tanks damn it!)


----------



## LynneS22

starfire12 said:


> Here are some of my tanks. First are my three 6.25 Arc tanks, then my betta jar I also have a five gallon meta frame tank. LynneS22 those are some great looking shrimp.


Thanks! Love your tanks. :icon_smil


----------



## starfire12

LynneS22
Can you give me some information on your shrimp tank that you posted the photo of. Like substrate, water parameters things like that. I would love to be able to keep CRS or CBS in at least one of my tanks. You can pm me if you don't want to post it in the thread. .


----------



## LynneS22

starfire12 said:


> LynneS22
> Can you give me some information on your shrimp tank that you posted the photo of. Like substrate, water parameters things like that. I would love to be able to keep CRS or CBS in at least one of my tanks. You can pm me if you don't want to post it in the thread. .



The key to them, I think, slightly acidic, 6.5-6.8 ph, stable alkalinity, in the moderate range, COOL water. Like 73-74 degrees. Low nitrate. My house sits at about 77 degrees, but a mini fan mounted above keeps the water about 73.7-74 degrees. I have only been keeping them since July, and lost some, one by one, then I read someone posted that they will die, one by one, if the water is too warm. Sure enough, I cooled the water and none of them have died since. I have a lot of plants in there that consume the nitrate. It's barely on the chart. But, be aware in some circumstances the lack of nitrate will cause cyano bacteria. I have been lucky to not have it yet, but in the 40 when the plants consume the nitrate, I get the cyano. Anyway, you will get some evaporation from running the fan, about 4 cups a day in my case, but I also do a water change about once every 7 days, about 10-15%. 

I have caribsea black sand, no ferts.

I do nothing else for the shrimp, feed them small bits of crab cuisine once a day, but they are always busy munching on the wood, eating the film, etc. I adore them. They are amazing to sit and watch. Funny, and interesting. :hihi:

PS; they would look awesome in your tanks, and they LOVE wood. They have eaten a LOT of the driftwood. LOL. Always puddles of shrimp poop around it.


----------



## knm<><

brandon429 said:


> 1/2 gallon after displacement
> both tanks
> 
> the only electricity to this planted tank is the light, no heat no circ its so shallow it has plenty of o2 during the night phase, I run it mini open top under the canopy
> 
> this is dhg from petsmart, the gel pack
> 
> rooting in a week things are moving along, this tank is just over a week old
> 
> used flash to light up the root growth I've been feeding brighty k step 3 its what I had on hand
> 
> this is reef lighting, with actinic. I prefer it for planted tanks to me it makes the plants pop. The 10k portion of the light over a tank this small does enough


That mini cabinet/hood combo is so funny, but I dig it. Mini woodworking skills, check.


----------



## Chizpa305

This is my 5 gallons tank.


----------



## AquaAurora

Chizpa305 said:


> This is my 5 gallons tank.


Love the dawrf baby tear carpet. Whats that odd thing by the intake (clear plastic look like blinds for a window)? co2 injections?


----------



## knm<><

Looks like some kind of bubble counter?


----------



## Italionstallion888

AquaAurora said:


> Love the dawrf baby tear carpet. Whats that odd thing by the intake (clear plastic look like blinds for a window)? co2 injections?


 
hagen co2 ladder, works like a champ.


----------



## AquaAurora

Italionstallion888 said:


> hagen co2 ladder, works like a champ.


have you used this in your tank(s) with recent co2 setup?


----------



## Italionstallion888

AquaAurora said:


> have you used this in your tank(s) with recent co2 setup?


yup, I used it originally with a diy set up, but it was to inconsistent and became covered in bba. I used it for awhile with my pressurized co2, once the plants started growing the leaves started to block the path of the bubbles, so the co2 would build up into a big bubble and eventually escape. The ladders are great 1, you can use it as a bubble counter, 2 by the time the bubbles reach the top they are very very very fine. I would dare to say 90-95% dissolution of the co2, but if it's a heavy planted tank you might run into issues like I did. I plan on resuing it once I get a co2 set up going for my 8.7g. All the other tanks will eventually get an inline put on.


----------



## AquaAurora

Italionstallion888 said:


> yup, I used it originally with a diy set up, but it was to inconsistent and became covered in bba. I used it for awhile with my pressurized co2, once the plants started growing the leaves started to block the path of the bubbles, so the co2 would build up into a big bubble and eventually escape. The ladders are great 1, you can use it as a bubble counter, 2 by the time the bubbles reach the top they are very very very fine. I would dare to say 90-95% dissolution of the co2, but if it's a heavy planted tank you might run into issues like I did. I plan on resuing it once I get a co2 set up going for my 8.7g. All the other tanks will eventually get an inline put on.


thanks for the info


----------



## Chizpa305

Sorry for the late response. Italionstallion got it right. It is to diffuse the bubbles. It has a lot of surface area so on the way up, the bubbles need to travel quite a distance in a zigzag so that by the time they reach the top the bubbles are very little = diffused. However if you set it up, make sure you have a clear area to put it, otherwise it's true what Italionstallion said.


----------



## ireland29

6 weeks since starting, my 5 gallon desk-tank is growing in nicely I think. This was supposed to be a nano fish tank with a few shrimp, but it's turning in to a nano shrimp tank with a few fish I think. 4 Pygmy corys, around 20 RCS including several berried females (!)


----------



## Grah the great

Not the most impressive pic, but this was my 10 gallon Aphyosemion striatum 'Lambarene' tank a few weeks ago. PH is about 6.4, TDS is about 90, the temperature hovers around 71 degrees f, plants consist of java ferns and A LOT of java moss (which has become far more dense since this picture was taken), and the fauna consists of 1M 2F A. striatum 'Lambarene' and a large number of pond snails (who are thriving in spite of the low hardness and TDS of the tank). Currently trying to breed the striatums...


----------



## brandon429

*12 yrs running*

5 gal ran with reef metal halide hung a few feet up to create a shaded bog

I believe this design to present an inexhaustible substrate imo and that's not without debate

flourite substrate may be inert when new, but it fails to break down-its initial characters remain and it creates channels between the grains that perpetually gather organic material for reduction and I siphon and clean out the top layers sometimes

200 interbred rcs are fuel source
plant decay

but it's changed weekly now, I went seven years with no water change and tiny wildtype guppies, to make it mass organic as a planted tank years down the line. its my shot at the longest lived tank all you do is ei fert it, wc with 80/20, feed shrimp I thought it was fun long term plan. contrast that to collapsible substrate that provides excellent nutrition as a bell curve then exhaust
this system is used to total containment of leaf litter decay etc, the o2 variances that conveys, the ultra massive surface area that conveys, bacterial loading etc

you could cut power to this tank four months and it would live on Window light the substrate was patiently packed before use. I didn't even fertilize it the first seven years either, want it used to starving. That's the plan

it's my opinion the fantasy bowl is the best aquarium ever made

http://www.fantasybowls.com/


----------



## brandon429

order a fantasy bowl already post pics
you can pass them down generations like that cool aunt who had the 70s globe terrarium

100 percent believe that the time I spent at my grandmothers house when I was 8 or 9 years old and aunt had one of these terrariums 
changed the way I look at aquariums for the rest of my life

credit grow a frog kit from the 19 eighties as the other portion


somebody should buy one put 10 pounds of Amazonia substrate in it you'll get five years at least


----------



## brandon429

This often emerges from the bushes and jumps on houseguests id like to upgrade this rascal here for a spider monkey that could be trained for crude behavior


----------



## Italionstallion888

my boss breeds sugar gliders, coolest little things ever.


----------



## brandon429

little yoda

1/2 gallon full.


----------



## sponge1234

brandon429 said:


> little yoda
> 
> 1/2 gallon full.
> Pearling .5 gallon co2 injected planted tank - YouTube


How do you light these little tanks???
They look very nice!


----------



## AquaAurora

brandon429 said:


> This often emerges from the bushes and jumps on houseguests id like to upgrade this rascal here for a spider monkey that could be trained for crude behavior
> 
> Sugar glider! - YouTube


are those things potty train-able? (like litter box?)


----------



## brandon429

I don't think it's possible to potty train a sugar glider but they are not messy they are much like a hamster if they don't bite your face off 

this one = grumpy lol but he will jump in a sock when its time to go home cage. He crawls inside the bowl sometimes = mini rainforest lol

thanks for asking about light is very plant specific

hellolights.com 6500k cfl

runs too hot has to be desk fanned Here's rear shot with co2 in the way. 13 w power compact over half gallon I used electrical tape as strip blockers on the lid to lessen light

something interesting is in this pic, the amount of gas in each co2 tube. detail shows only small bubble left meaning in about 1.5 hours the carbon will run out and the paintball solenoid will kick on for a minute to refill


those api tubes have the bottoms Diamond drilled out so I can vent air incursion when reconnecting the pressure system until it's pure c02


----------



## Neatfish

My messy 10g just had baby cherry shrimp think they might have breed with red rili some of them look like that. Guess I'll clean it up one when I have time.


----------



## Renthall

Just set this up a few months ago


----------



## Neatfish




----------



## shattersea

9 gal desperately needing a trim!


----------



## Neatfish

What's that orange plants?^


----------



## shattersea

It is Ludwigia repens x Ludwigia arcuata. Grown low tech, no CO2.


----------



## Neatfish

I'm about to do something different with my 10g It's going to be very low tech. I'm not even sure I can handle what I'm about to do with the tank. Man this is going to be crazy.


----------



## EndlerGame

My low-tech 10 gallon....

A light, a heater, a powerhead sponge-filter.
_Cryptocorne undulata "red"_, _C. wendtii "green"_, and _C. parva_.
And 100+ Endler's...


----------



## Neatfish

Sneak peak still have a ton of work to do before I can get a good pic. Moved all my shrimp to my shrimp tank so I could do this. I'm not sure if I'm going to like the look or not. 









Bump:


EndlerGame said:


> My low-tech 10 gallon....
> 
> A light, a heater, a powerhead sponge-filter.
> _Cryptocorne undulata "red"_, _C. wendtii "green"_, and _C. parva_.
> And 100+ Endler's...


100 endlers in a 10g?


----------



## Neatfish

Who's going to be next to show there tank?


----------



## brandon429

brand new half gallon with matching stand, air vent canopy, 6500k pc 9 watt, no water  but nonetheless slipped in, high humidity, fly traps and alt reinekii forced emersed growth

work tank is no work. Light spray with ei ferts few times week, alt micro macro. 

moss from mountain

video below
drone stand 1/2 gallon planted tank with co2 injection


----------



## rodstewart

*7.5 gallon start up*

Started this low tech tank about two weeks ago. Basic easy plants. Thanks for having a look 



Bump: Very nice !!!


----------



## Crazy Bunny

*Here is mine.*

4 Gals. Square cube
Flexi mini light 
Azoo HOB smallish filter.
CO2 1 bubble couple seconds.

Enjoy! :hihi:


----------



## bk.

7.5g but only about 5g of water. No co2 but daily excel at 2x strength


----------



## Islandgaliam

My 10g...someone needs it get in there and put that Vals root in the substrate


----------



## ikuzo

my recent but very old nisso 10 gallon tank. about 10 years old this tank is tough.


----------



## Stelt

Just set this one up yesterday and pics today now that the sand is settled!
Maybe too many pics but hey its a new tank and I'm loving it!


----------



## MonsterMoss

What are those tiny star shaped plants in the foreground? They look super cute!



rodstewart said:


> Started this low tech tank about two weeks ago. Basic easy plants. Thanks for having a look
> 
> 
> 
> Bump: Very nice !!!


----------



## SunkShip

I am revisiting the hobby after a 5-year hiatus. This is a crappy phone pic of my 10g cube I set up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BigBoom217

*Fluval Spec*

Trying to rescue my Ozelot Sword in this fluval sepc. Eventually I want to have the cryps cover the bottom.


----------



## StellaStars

Loving all the beautiful inspiration on here!

Here's my brand new planted 5G - just planted yesterday. I'll be interested to see how it fills in!


----------



## dasit88

Although it's bigger than 10G (barely) it's still a nano!

Here's my emersed 12G long HC carpet. 10 days old.


----------



## FishFan13

I'm going to add some small trees to the first one when I flood it. (2gal)

Fluval Spec low tech with HC carpet! I wasn't even trying to get it to carpet. I just wanted to save it from my cories and filter in my other tank. I was very surprised that it is growing so well and carpeting.


----------



## jtiten

My 5.5 gallon:


----------



## kep

Great looking tanks in this thread!

Here is my 9g













brandon429 said:


> brand new half gallon with matching stand, air vent canopy, 6500k pc 9 watt, no water  but nonetheless slipped in, high humidity, fly traps and alt reinekii forced emersed growth
> 
> 
> 
> work tank is no work. Light spray with ei ferts few times week, alt micro macro.
> 
> 
> 
> moss from mountain
> 
> 
> 
> video below
> 
> drone stand 1/2 gallon planted tank with co2 injection
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrnqoc2hOZs



That is so cool!


----------



## Nano-Nater

Keep up the good work guys!

Heres my share: 10 gal Started on april 1rst, still growing in

Shot date: June 13th


----------



## Neatfish

Keep them coming 12g long too.


----------



## atolylica

Here's my 30cm cube.


----------



## rodstewart

Thanks for the kind comment! The foreground plants are tops trimmed from Elodea. The tank has been set up for about seven weeks now:


----------



## AquaAurora

2g cookie jar


2g lantern vase (recently planted-going through the _wonderful_ crypt melt phase)


2-3g bubble bowl


5.5g de-rimmed standard rectangle (also recently planted- waiting for the hydro to take over the tank.)


6g bowfront


7g cube


12g long-put in a new carpet but no photo yet


----------



## AnthonyJ

2.5g, java moss and guppy grass "carpet". dirted tank, using only sunlight.


----------



## taku

7.5g Cube this morning:









Thread with more pics: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=872441


----------



## Supercracker

Well I was going to post a picture of my tank but it won't let me I guess.


----------



## AquaAurora

Supercracker said:


> Well I was going to post a picture of my tank but it won't let me I guess.


do you have an account at an image hosting site like photobucket or imgshack?


----------



## Supercracker

AquaAurora said:


> do you have an account at an image hosting site like photobucket or imgshack?


I don't, but it looks like I'm going to have to now lol.


----------



## Supercracker

Ah, there we go. This is my 10g which is my first venture into planted tanks, I'm super excited to see what it turns into in the coming months.


----------



## AquaAurora

Supercracker said:


> Ah, there we go. This is my 10g which is my first venture into planted tanks, I'm super excited to see what it turns into in the coming months.


Interesting rocks, where did you get them/what type are they?
Also do the anubias (bread leaves plants in the back) have their rhizomes (horizontal part that roots and leaves grow from) buried in the substrate? if so pull the rhizome up so its fully exposed in the water column. Rhizomes will rot and the whole plant will die if it is buried.


----------



## Supercracker

AquaAurora said:


> Interesting rocks, where did you get them/what type are they?
> Also do the anubias (bread leaves plants in the back) have their rhizomes (horizontal part that roots and leaves grow from) buried in the substrate? if so pull the rhizome up so its fully exposed in the water column. Rhizomes will rot and the whole plant will die if it is buried.


I honestly have no idea what kind of rocks they are, I found them all at my local dam. Yes it is buried, I didn't know it was supposed to be pulled up like that thank you, I'll be fixing that right now.


----------



## Supercracker

So something more like this?


----------



## AquaAurora

Supercracker said:


> So something more like this?


No, the rhizome needs to be COMPLETELY out of the substrate. If roots are not long enough to anchor it consider using clear low poundage fishing line (or 100% acrylic thread) and lead free plant weights (or glass beads in my case) that can be buried but leave the rhizome in the water column.


----------



## Harry Muscle

Here's my 5G from a few years ago ...



















Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Supercracker

AquaAurora said:


> No, the rhizome needs to be COMPLETELY out of the substrate. If roots are not long enough to anchor it consider using clear low poundage fishing line (or 100% acrylic thread) and lead free plant weights (or glass beads in my case) that can be buried but leave the rhizome in the water column.


Better?


----------



## AquaAurora

Supercracker said:


> Better?


Yes perfect! the rhizome should be completely exposed in the water column and not touching the substrate, like you have it now ^^


----------



## Supercracker

AquaAurora said:


> Yes perfect! the rhizome should be completely exposed in the water column and not touching the substrate, like you have it now ^^


Awesome, thank you. I would have never known otherwise and I'd have a dead plant on my hands haha.


----------



## rakizta

My 7.9 gallon fluval flora and 5 gallon fluval chi


----------



## capt.dru

My 7.5 gal.










Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora

capt.dru said:


> My 7.5 gal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Is that wendtii green on the left and red on the right or different species?
Also what brand of tank is that? glass or acrylic?


----------



## geealexg

*Twin Low-tech, Stock Kit Fluval Spec V Tanks*

*"MAKING MAGIC IN GLASS BOXES"*

*Summary*
5 Month Update on two Fluval Spec V Low-Tech Nano tanks. They are fully planted, nano fish community tanks. I use the stock 7500k LED fluval lights that came with the kit, but all the plants haven been doing great so far because of additional daylight from the windows and the occasional dosing of Seachem Flourish and Excel. Algae issues have been minimal with the addition of Caridinia multidentata. Both tanks are also way overstocked with fish and shrimp species, but the water quality and fish health has been excellent so far with the use of Seachem Matrix, Seachem Stability, Seachem Purigen, and 25% water changes once a week. If you have any further questions, feel free to let me know and I'll be glad to help. I'm also open to any feedback or constructive criticism. Cheers!
_
*Leftside Fluval Spec V Tank*
*- Hardscape/Substrate: *Ohko Stone, Japanese Vinewood, Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder
*- Fish Species: *3x Clown Killifish, 1x Myanmar Black Tiger Dario, 3x Glowlight Danio, 4x Emerald Dwarf Danio, 8x Celestial Pearl Danio

*Rightside Fluval Spec V Tank*
*- Hardscape/Substrate: *Yamaya Stone, Malaysian Driftwood, Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder
*- Fish Species:* 4x Cardinal Tetra, 4x Green Neon Tetra, 5x Pygmy Cory, 2x Axelrodi Rasbora, 1x Silver Otocinclus, 1x Lampeye Panchax_

*Full View Tank Shot (Cell Phone Quality)*


----------



## spikeit

*My tanks..*

My tanks... 

Finnex








ADA Mini-S








Aquatop


----------



## Neatfish

Guess I could post my tank now.:hihi:


----------



## jacobsears

This is my 7.5 gallon finnex cube. There's not much of a scape, just ludwigia growing edge to edge. No co2, but I often still get some pearling.


----------



## niQ

2g low tech red cherry shrimp tank


----------



## Qwe

10g top soil capped with sand, single CFL in shop light
only snails and possibly a few killie fry (haven't seen them in a while, so guessing not)


----------



## -M-

Hi, all. 

Name's Marlo. I'm completely new to aqualife/fish keeping. Just joined the forum and have been learning so much already but still have so many questions. lol I think my eyes are going cross-eyed from staring at my tank and watching videos and reading about planted aquariums/aquascaping. (where's the q/a thread for newbs? lol)

Here's my 5.5g i just put together a few days ago. Currently trying to fishless-cycle, but I've got a big urge to just get some 5/$1 ghost shrimp just to clean up the algae and fungus that's now growing... 









I've been trying to fix the cloudiness by doing daily >50% water changes and using Nitromax nitrifying bacteria to start the cycling, but I guess I'll just have to ride it out. 

specs: 

Tank - CrystalVu 5.5g High clarity 36cm x 22cm x 26cm (I believe it's identical to ADA mini M)
Substrate - ADA Amazonia
Hardscape - medium size driftwood and some river pebbles to hold it down
Filter - Penn-Plax Cascade 20 with some Poly-Filter cut to fit (soon to upgrade to SunSun 603 canister)
Flora - dwarf baby tears and dwarf hairgrass
Light - 13w cfl desklamp @ ~10hrs (hopefully soon upgrading to 12" Finnex Planted+)
CO2 - temp ghetto rig 16g bike tube inflator cracked open to 1 large bps placed directly under a powerhead intake
Background - white posterboard


----------



## AquaAurora

jacobsears said:


> View attachment 486874
> 
> This is my 7.5 gallon finnex cube. There's not much of a scape, just ludwigia growing edge to edge. No co2, but I often still get some pearling.


Do you Excel dose to keep hair algae at bay?


----------



## jacobsears

AquaAurora said:


> Do you Excel dose to keep hair algae at bay?


No, I don't dose anything. I'm a big believer in the walstad method. I don't know if you've read it, but in her book she talks about allelopathy and how it works to control algae. I blast the tank with 12-14 hours of light every day and only do water changes when they're absolutely necessary (almost never). I'll usually see an increase in algae after a water change which I believe is due to a reduction in the concentration of allelopathic chemicals, but as time goes by the algae starts to disappear. The only algae I ever get is that green dust stuff that grow on the glass, but it only lasts a week or two after a water change.


----------



## st3phaniex3

My 10 gallon (wip) nothing special lol


----------



## Mariostg

jacobsears said:


> View attachment 486874
> 
> This is my 7.5 gallon finnex cube. There's not much of a scape, just ludwigia growing edge to edge. No co2, but I often still get some pearling.


That's pretty dense . Is the substrate dirt?


----------



## jacobsears

Mariostg said:


> That's pretty dense . Is the substrate dirt?


It was quite dense- really needed a trim. It looks much better now I think.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=488306&stc=1&d=1434854468
Funny story about the substrate. I was at park with my friend and noticed some plants growing in drainage ditch that looked like ludwigia. Turns out they were ludwigia. I went back the next day with a shovel and dug up a 12x12 inch piece of the stuff. It came out like a piece of sod. I took it home in a plastic container, threw it in the tank, and filled it with water. It wasn't submerged where I found it growing but it didn't have any problems transitioning. The only substrate is the dirt that came with the roots and some gravel for the corners where the piece didn't quite fill in.
These pictures really make me wish I had a better camera. My iphone camera does something weird with that light.


----------



## Mariostg

Lol that's awesome. Dirt it is. Geeze stuff don't grow in the ditches like this around here.


----------



## jacobsears

Mariostg said:


> Lol that's awesome. Dirt it is. Geeze stuff don't grow in the ditches like this around here.


Yeah you can find all kinds of plants around here in the summer. Aside from the green ludwigia, I've also seen red ludwigia, hydrocotyle, and a bunch of other species of stem plants that I didn't recognize. I also realized awhile ago that we had some golden creeping jenny growing in our garden, which is another nice looking stem.


----------



## Skeelski

Here's my 8.6g 60F I just set up yesterday-


----------



## st3phaniex3

Did a substrate switch and a little rescape!! 

Still a bit cloudy but hoping it will clear up soon!!


----------



## Chubbi

My Fluvial spec 3, just did another major plant on it. Some struggling reppens and DHG in the front from an earlier build. I greatly increased my plant mass and the diatoms attacking them seem to be disappearing by the day. 

I have 3 rasbora and a betta in here, pretty happy right now; waiting to see this jungle take off a little more!


----------



## Neatfish




----------



## AquaAurora

Neatfish said:


>


Is this a sorority? You need to DENSELY plant it if so. You should not be able to see front to back or side to side (aka tons of line of sight break up/hiding areas including upper level of the water column). As it is now there not enough line of sight break up, if tensions rise between the girls someone may end up dead (or badly damaged).


----------



## dj2606

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj2606

Ivxzv cYou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish

AquaAurora said:


> Is this a sorority? You need to DENSELY plant it if so. You should not be able to see front to back or side to side (aka tons of line of sight break up/hiding areas including upper level of the water column). As it is now there not enough line of sight break up, if tensions rise between the girls someone may end up dead (or badly damaged).


It's been a month now and they are doing good.


----------



## 07armando17

3 gallon shrimp tank





















Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish




----------



## Supercracker

This is one I just got finished setting up, a 1.5g cube with no filter and using only natural sunlight. I saw this idea on YouTube from Dustin's Fishtanks and thought it was cool so I'm giving it a try.


----------



## yuriferes

My 7g shrimp & neon tank





























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## HDBenson

10g


----------



## Neatfish

New scape.


----------



## suripoori

*New 6g fluval edge*










Here's a link to our 6g fluval edge journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=908049


----------



## bluestems

Here's my newest scape... ~7G low-med light with no ferts or injected CO2. This is from a couple of months ago at about 1 year. The DHG is filling in at a very slow pace. I'm not sure the variety but it's never needed trimming. The guppy grass is not doing well, is much thinner since this pic was taken, and I'm looking to replace it. 

This was to be a temporary home for my danios while I set up a new ADA tank, but it has grown on me. Have since added a school of boraras brigittae and pair of ottos.


















http://www.plantedtank.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## big b

suripoori said:


> Here's a link to our 6g fluval edge journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=908049


Is it just me or is that tank leaning a bit?


----------



## Beatrix_Kiddo

definitelty not awesome yet... But this is the very beginnings of my 10g low tech planted betta tank. I painted the back black, added a purigen filter cartridge to my hob. I plan on picking up some plants this weekend and cycling for a few weeks before adding a few pigmy corys, otos, maybe a snail, and lastly my betta. Looking forward to learning more and hopefully getting a high tech 20 long set up here soon.


----------



## fishyfishy101

This is my 5.5gal
Anubias 
Java fern
Anacharis
And trying to grow dwarf sag
It sits in front of a window, so all natural light. I'm planning on it to be heavily stocked, so my filter is for 15-20 gal, lol


----------



## JEFF9922

Here is my fresh planted tank (last night ) 8 gallon


----------



## HBdirtbag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae

*Time to share*

Lots of nice tanks in this thread!

Here is my Spec 3. 
It has 17-ish RCS purchased two weeks ago; since then lots of molts (you can still see an old shell bottom right) and one berried mama first noted one week ago.


----------



## StarStruck8

*Petco Arc 6.25 gallon*

I finally found a betta that caught my eye, so I threw this together real fast for him.  Light is a Finnex FugeRay.


----------



## AquaAurora

StarStruck8 said:


> I finally found a betta that caught my eye, so I threw this together real fast for him.  Light is a Finnex FugeRay.


Nice setup but I'd like to offer some advice for your betta's fin safety.
You need to take the mopani out and sand the hell out of all its nubs and rough spots with sand paper. Betta fins are insanely delicate and easy to rip. You can rub the wood over with a nylon stocking (simulate betta fin) if it snags even slightly or full blown rips sand it throughly! Get the dust off and repeat. Also consider getting some black sponge/foam filter media and tieing it to the intake slits with 100% acrylic thread of low poundage clear fishing line to keep the bettas' fins from being sucked in, and yes, ripped.


----------



## -M-

RIP Takashi Amano.

5.4g less than 2 months old. 


















hairgrass is having trouble filling in, but i'm only on diy co2 and light flourish dosing.


----------



## suripoori

*Bad photography*



big b said:


> Is it just me or is that tank leaning a bit?


It isn't leaning. It's just my bad photography :hihi:


----------



## jasa73

My newly set up Nuvo Nano 10. Meant for marine as it has strong flow, but i really like the integrated overflow box which lets me keep everything hidden except the drop checker. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## spec33

Just a hardscae so far. Gonna be low tech. Sorry for phone pick










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish

Just clean out the tank water is a little cloudy from cleaning.


----------



## drink

Spruced up the lucky bamboo with guppies and floaters.


----------



## Aquadawg

nonfucious said:


>


Nice! Where did you get the vase?


----------



## Crazy Bunny

*mine*

5 Gal. little cube.


----------



## WaterLife

drink said:


> Spruced up the lucky bamboo with guppies and floaters.


 This looks very nice!
What's the name of those floaters again?

Even though I never been a fan of small tanks for fish.

What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## AquaAurora

Crazy Bunny said:


> 5 Gal. little cube.


Love the mirrow image in teh 2nd photo.
Please give tank stats (co2, ferts, lighting, flora and fauna list)!


----------



## drink

WaterLife said:


> This looks very nice!
> What's the name of those floaters again?
> 
> Even though I never been a fan of small tanks for fish.
> 
> What camera and lens did you use?


I don't know what they are called, they were.. acquired from the neighbors pond. Nikon 50mm 1.4G.


----------



## Daisy Mae

*Azolla*

Those floaters look like Azolla to me.


----------



## Crazy Bunny

AquaAurora said:


> Love the mirrow image in teh 2nd photo.
> Please give tank stats (co2, ferts, lighting, flora and fauna list)!


Thank you !
Tank stats:
5 Gal Cube.
Flexi Mini LED light (The best mini light I must say)
2 Startle Badie fish. (very naughty naughty badie, sometime eat my shrimps)
[censored][censored][censored][censored] ton of CBS
[censored][censored][censored][censored] ton of RCS
as for Flora. oh gosh. I don't know sorry. I pick whatever I like in the fish market and put in there and they grow like crazy. lol.
CO2 24/7. I don't know the bps. I just adjust to a point all my life stock in there not feel drunk and sleepwalking.. 

that's it.


----------



## Waterdogs

*New 3 gal Picotope*

















Age: 2 weeks
Water: RO/DI
Substrate: Eco Complete
Heater: 25w Hydor Theo - temp now 80 deg.
Filter: Aquaclear 20 with Purigen
Light: Finnex Planted+ LED clip light
Have done 2 20% water changes since setup, ammonia is 0, nitrites and nitrates are high and PH is 8-8.2. Just got Seachem Acid and Alkalinity buffers, but haven't used them yet.
Plants: Dwarf crypt - 1 leaf melted, but 2 new ones have appeared.
Dwarf sag - new growth seen
Banana plant - 2 new leaves
Hornwort - already needs a trim
Red Ludwigia - turning brown, so I got flourish excel and iron to start using.
Also put 2 plant tabs in substrate during setup.

Due to evaporation, I'm having to replace a cup of water daily. Do you dose this small amount every day?

I'm wanting to add shrimp once the tank is cycled.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hollingsheadj

7.9 gallon. Been set up for 2 weeks


----------



## wave

StarStruck8 said:


> I finally found a betta that caught my eye, so I threw this together real fast for him.  Light is a Finnex FugeRay.


Anyone know what tank this is??


----------



## Daisy Mae

wave said:


> Anyone know what tank this is??


He said Petco Arc 6.25 in the title


----------



## Neatfish




----------



## -M-

5.4g 3 months old. I keep changing things around which is why theres a bare spot in the center.


----------



## talontsiawd

I may have already posted these, older thread but here are some of my nano's of the past.

10 gallon, not super happy with the rock scape (first try) but no CO2, and very little filtration, exactly opposite of what you would expect for this type of planting:



Low tech 6 gallon V1


6 gallon V2



I wish I had all my old pictures because I do have better of all tanks but I enjoyed all of these and were super simple, easy to maintain tanks.


----------



## Estima8tor

My 5.5 gallon CPD tank


----------



## amphirion

here's a close up of one of the sections of the tank that is doing well. maybe i'll do a full shot in the future.


----------



## Tihsho

As minimalist as you can get without being boring...










What am I saying... This is boring :/


----------

